# Was hat das Christkind alles gebracht?



## ActionBarbie (25. Dezember 2011)

Eins für mich, eins für meinen Göttergatten:







Und der war nur für mich   :


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Dezember 2011)

Wow, die beiden sehen ja echt gnadenlos edel aus  und Spaß machen die sicherlich auch 

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten ein paar neue Teile für mein kleines schwarzes Würfelchen gegönnt, die der Postbote glücklicherweise pünktlich zu Heiligabend brachte und ich sie somit auch gleich anbauen konnte. 
Habe es zwar schon bei " ... zeigt mal eure Räder..." gepostet, aber ich mach es hier auch noch mal 





Es gab ein Paar neue Sixpack - Icon - AL - Plattform-Pedale in Rot, einen Truativ Husselfelt Riserbar Lenker und noch einen Satz Ergon GA1 Griffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (25. Dezember 2011)

Was ich an Bike Sachen bekommen habe brauche ich nicht zu posten denn das hat ActionBarbie schon gemacht  

Hab das gleiche Schraubenmännchen bekommen


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Dezember 2011)

@ Honigblume: Ist ja cool !

Ich habe den auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gesehen, war mir aber zu teuer, da hat mein Mann doch glatt hinter meinem Rücken... 

@ Silvermoon: Die Pedale sehen echt heiß aus!

Wir sind beide Einsteiger mit dem RR ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Thaddel (25. Dezember 2011)

MacBook Air Mid 2011 mit 11", 4 GB RAM und 128 GB SSD. Ist zwar nicht direkt fÃ¼rs Bike, aber die Verwaltung meines Tunings werd ich darauf machenâ¦


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Dezember 2011)

eine schöne schwarze Reverb


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Dezember 2011)

Ein Falk Ibex 40 von meinem Freund 
Mal wieder viel zu teuer  und ich bin auch nicht sicher ob es das richtige für mich ist 
Als "Navi-Anfänger" und noch dazu hat mein Freund keine Ahnung von solchen sachen 
Bin schon die ganze Zeit am stöbern nach Tests und Infos,finde aber nichts wirklich brauchbares weil das ding anscheinend noch zu neu ist  Allerdings check ich auch noch nicht so wirklich die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Herstellern und Geräten  Doch lieber Umtauschen und ein Garmin nehmen 
Falls da jemand Erfahrung hat kann er sich gerne an mich wenden 
Wünsche noch fröhliches "Restweihnachten"


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Dezember 2011)

Also ich werde mir im Frühjahr den Garmin GPSMap 62 st zulegen... gibt nix besseres denke ich


----------



## Thaddel (25. Dezember 2011)

Behalt das Falk. Garmin ist auch nicht viel einfacher, bzw. einfinden musst dich auch daâ¦


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2011)

Einen "halben" Schlafsack, passend auf meine Kurzgröße und für Bereiche bis -40°, fürs geplante Höhentrekking


----------



## LaCarolina (26. Dezember 2011)

Mein erstes Fully ! Na ja nur der Rahmen und den Dämpfer hat das Christkind gebracht, der Rest ist vom alten Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaffa (26. Dezember 2011)

Six Pack Racing Skywalker Pedale Cr-Mo-Achse


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Dezember 2011)

oooh die sind schön, die stehen noch auf meiner Teileliste fürs Enduro


----------



## Jaffa (26. Dezember 2011)

@ Frau Rauscher: ja, ich find sie auch ganz toll *verliebtschau*. und sie sind sooo schmal und wirken so zierlich, obwohl sie mit 10x10 ja echte brecher sind. und soooo leicht


----------



## Principiante (26. Dezember 2011)

oh, die gefallen mir aber auch!


...ich hab einen Freeride Laufradsatz von Grossman  bekommen 

...und Ski! Jeep! 

Und Weihnachten war sowieso irgendwie schön, trotz des blöden Wetters in Berlin.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## mangolassi (26. Dezember 2011)

Hier beim ersten Test. Einen hab ich dem Liebsten geschenkt, den anderen hab ich bekommen. War viel zu teuer, um sich selbst einen zu kaufen
Hat sich aber gelohnt, sauschnell


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Dezember 2011)

@mangolassi
Gratuliere zum schönen Sportrodel 
Habe meinen schon ein paar Jahre und immer wieder viel Freude damit!






Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Dezember 2011)

ich beneide euch! Ich möchte auch mal dort wohnen, wo es sich lohnt einen solchen Rodel zu kaufen


----------



## mangolassi (27. Dezember 2011)

Danke sehr, hättest du das mal vor 2 Jahren gesagt, hätte ich nicht so lang überlegen müssen.
Und heute hab ich Muskelkater.


----------

